# 1996 Jeep Cherokee 4.0L



## shannon cade (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello,
Thanks in advance for any help. Forums are a great resource! My jeep radio and cig lighter have quit working, I have checked all my fuses under the dash and hood. Am I missing something? Tried two different stereos as well.


----------



## Dirty Seagull (Nov 8, 2006)

You could try checking the fusable links. Also if all you need for the stereo is a direct connection to the battery, one to a switched power source (Gauge Circuit) and a ground (To Chassis) so you don't need to "Fix" the original circuit in order to fix the radio. And cigarrette lighters are 99 cents at any gas station so relax. Move on and save some frustration.


----------



## wheeliedart (Feb 12, 2006)

click the key on and off 3 times, retrieve the codes then look then up. could be the BCM (body control module)
could be a common ground for the two, the short harness that feeds power to both of them could have came unplugged.
Get a test light hold the probe against the metal socket of the cig lighter then touch the other end to a known power source.
Penny's have a way of falling into lighter sockets and killing them.


----------



## valeriej (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--Shannon, you say you checked all the fuses under dash and hood. Do you have a diagram on the fuse panel under the dash? All my power windows and side view mirrors don't work and I want to check fuses before I take the door panel off.

My Haynes manual doesn't have a diagram. They say to check the fuses, then inspect actuating switches for broken wires and/or loose connections
and if necessary, remove inside door panel and check wires there, also glass for binding

I'll start with the fuses.

My dealership service department says it sounds like the regulator in the door . . . to the tune of $237 for the part and whatever for the labor. I really think this is electrical, as it affects ALL windows and my power sideview mirrors. 

I've cross-posted this to another message cooling fans. No real AC and no way to open the windows . . . not fun with warm spring weather.

This is my first time here--I'm a 50-year old very active, usually competent do-it-yourself-er on minor car things and around the house. 

Thanks for any advice,

Valerie


----------



## nomadd (Apr 18, 2007)

If it's an aftermarket radio, people often wire them to the cigar lighter wire for power and do some pretty lousy jobs.


----------

